# Shaolin Soccer!



## Cthulhu (May 14, 2003)

Uh oh...looks like Kung Pao has a challenger for goofiest MA flick!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/shaolin_soccer-tlr3.html

Go to the main site at apple.com/trailers to see the second trailer.

Cthulhu


----------



## tarabos (May 15, 2003)

that movie will rock! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tigerkrim (May 15, 2003)

Bought a copy (Subtitled) few months back.

One of the most insane things I've ever seen!! Pretty funny, I swear some of those fellers had to be high as a kite when they directed it!


----------



## Tigerkrim (May 15, 2003)

Woo-hoo!! Bumped up in rank!!

:shrug:


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaolin Soccer is one of the best martial arts spoof movies ever, IMHO.


----------

